# new seal set for regulator ?



## 2pods (26 Sep 2007)

Does any have any idea where I could get a new set of seals for my Aquamas regulator ?
I've checked their site AND emailed them, but I don't think they want to know   

Otherwise , can anyone recommend a reg that won't dump when the pressure goes down, works with a FE, and the Aquamas solenoid ?

Ta,
Peter


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (26 Sep 2007)

do you mean the o-ring that goes between the cylinder and the regulator? if so, measure the diameter and the thickness and buy a load from ebay, so long as you get the sizes right, youll have no problems.


----------



## 2pods (26 Sep 2007)

Thanks Flora, but it's the set of seals that came with the reg and solenoid I was after.

One of the ones I'm using was chewed up (I must have tightened it too much) so I used one of the solenoid ones, which is not great. 

Since I've had it like this it's been working fine, but the bubble size seems too big and fine control is erratic, missing one bubble in four.

I'm still looking for that "no dump" reg as well   

Peter


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (26 Sep 2007)

hmms, different thing indeedy.. the only way I see that youll get hold of those is from the manufacturer.  Most regulators though dont come apart, so Im not sure why youve chewed them up.


----------



## 2pods (26 Sep 2007)

It's the attachment of the needle valve/solenoid seals, I think.
I'll check tomorrow.

Peter


----------



## GreenNeedle (26 Sep 2007)

WWil


----------



## 2pods (26 Sep 2007)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> Wilko and B&Q have loads of different types and sizes of seal.  I'd take yours in andy 'marry' it up to their stock and buy buy buy
> 
> As for a regulator that doesn't dump etc.  Is there one?
> 
> ...



I don't want to leave the tank without Co2 and I really don't want to disturb the seals, 'cos as I said it is a bodge.
Prolly if I disturb them I'll never get it without leaks again   
I just thought there might be spare sets from from the sellers.

I don't know about a NDR (I think I'll copyright that - Non-Dumping Regulator), someone mentioned the Aqua Medic reg ?

I have two FEs and have changed one over as it STARTED dropping and am waiting for the refill guy.


----------



## 2pods (28 Sep 2007)

2pods said:
			
		

> I have two FEs and have changed one over as it STARTED dropping and am waiting for the refill guy.



I disconnected my FE as it had definately started to drop (Andy was right), phoned the the filler fella.....who said he had forgotten.   

He'll be here today, if he can make it, or early next week if he remembers   

Score so far :
1 x empty Aquamas bottle
2 x empty 2kg FEs

Algae be seeing you
I'll get my coat


----------

